# Acanthoscelides obtectus?



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

found these in some stored black eye peas 








any input id , they look different than the ones called bean wevils {im getting some in soon . ill compare} 
sorry point and shoot cam so pics not the best 
craig


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that one looks like a freshly hatched bean weavel.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

yea i was wondering going off this post food-feeding/topic19502.html#p146474 , if the Callosobruchus maculatus i have coming will be the same or difrent , geuss i gotta wait , you dont happen to have a good close up pics os any of the wevils do ya?
thx craig


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sorry i don't


----------

